# What size bottom bag for HF DC?



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

My first HF dust collector bag has filled up and I need to replace it. I think I have found bags that will fit, some of the reviewers said they do, I just want to see if anyone else knows if the HF DC is a 20" unit? $13 for 5 bags seems better than most of the others I have seen on sale.








Another route I was thinking was taking the upper cloth bag that came with the HF DC and putting it on the bottom and buying this 1 micron bag for the top. I think the OEM bag on the DC is 5 micron. Would that let too much dust out of the bottom?


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

If I remember correctly the HF is 19.5" D, 20" should work fine.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think i'm going to try these on my dust collector.......they're 20" diameter, and slightly longer than the big horn ones, but i can either just pull it up higher, or trim the bag. And 24 for the price of 5 is better...I'll let you all know if they work out....

http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/mills-fleet-farm-24-pk-contractor-clean-up-bags/0000000001543


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The stock bottom bag had airflow. If you replace it with a plastic bag that doesn't have air flow, you'll essentially loose half the potential CFM of the system unless you increase the air flow of the top bag by using a bigger bag or a cannister. Can you just empty the bottom bag, or did you already replace it with plastic at an earlier time?


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

The bottom bag that came with my HF DC is plastic and so are the other ones I have seen.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

knotscott said:


> The stock bottom bag had airflow. If you replace it with a plastic bag that doesn't have air flow, you'll essentially loose half the potential CFM of the system unless you increase the air flow of the top bag by using a bigger bag or a cannister. Can you just empty the bottom bag, or did you already replace it with plastic at an earlier time?


That's only assuming the top bag is at its full capacity to filter air at that pressure, and seeing a many of these models come with plastic lowers and just one cloth bag, I would bet they aren't at capacity. Now that said you'll loose some airflow, just not half.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

tvman44 said:


> The bottom bag that came with my HF DC is plastic and so are the other ones I have seen.


The bag on mine is plastic too. I dont see much need to replace it unless it rips or something.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I used a 42 gallon contractor's garbage bag. It fits so why not. There's nothing in it anyway. All is caught in the pre separator with the thien thingie.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> I used a 42 gallon contractor's garbage bag. It fits so why not. There's nothing in it anyway. All is caught in the pre separator with the thien thingie.


I have the Jet dust collector and use the heavy plastic contractors bags I buy at Lowes. I'm not sure of the size but 42 gal sounds about right.
Tom


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

TomC said:


> I have the Jet dust collector and use the heavy plastic contractors bags I buy at Lowes. I'm not sure of the size but 42 gal sounds about right.
> Tom


Yep. That's where I bought them, Tom.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

tvman44 said:


> The bottom bag that came with my HF DC is plastic and so are the other ones I have seen.


Guess I was thinking of the older ones that had two cloth bags. Still....the laws of physics prevail....the loss of a breathable bottom bag means considerably less airflow than two breathable bags unless something is done to offset the loss.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Not if the top bag has sufficient capability to pass through that airflow. Think this.....if you try to run a gallon of water through a 5 inch pipe....runs right through right? Now run it through a 4 inch pipe....no real noticeable difference in performance.....or at least not one that would matter in a shop setting. Now run that through a garden hose and you'll see the difference. 

Now since we don't know the airflow capacity of those bags, we don't know for positive that the bag can handle the blower, but since they sell the units with only one cloth bag now, I'd bet it can handle the airflow without a problem.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I just emptied the bag from my dust collector at the county dump. They told me to unbag the saw dust in the brush pile. Boy once the wind starts blowing that is going to be a mess. On the plus side I can resuse my plastic bag that came with the DC. I will need to duck tape a few small tears. This was the first time I have had to empty/change dust bags since I started woodworking. I have not done that many projects in the last two years, but the bag was way full.

I may look into using the 42 gallow thick, contractors bags some of you suggested.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I tried out the ones I referenced last week and so far so good.


----------

